# Do Oscars play Dead



## FishLady (Aug 23, 2008)

I just moved my oscar (called OJ) out of his old tank (because he was too busy amusing himself by scaring the 'bleep' out of my poor cigar sharks) into an empty tank. As soon as I moved him he started to lay flat on his side at the bottom of the tank (I thought he was dying). He did this all the time, until I put a towel over the tank, and peeked a look .... HE WAS SWIMMING AROUND HAPPILY. Then when I took the towel off he would play 'dying fish' again. Does anyone know why he is doing this?


----------



## 96firebird (Apr 5, 2008)

Oscars hate change, you moved him, he got mad at you. Now when you pay attention, he sulks, like a 2 year old throwing a fit. He'll get over it, and it's perfectly normal behavior.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

That pouting behaviour is one of the thing I love about oscars. They sulk and throw tantrums just like we do.


----------

